
Norway is shutting down after corona virus outbrake - funsi
https://theweek.com/speedreads/901770/entire-country-norway-shutting-down
======
punnerud
I think 1/2 of Norway is now working from home. Only the ones having critical
work (list of 15 worktypes) are entitled to kindergarten.

